# Need advice on board bag



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm sorry to say this and as someone who has traveled by airline to multiple different locations around the USA I'm going to say no. A bag that is good for air flight needs to be padded and trust me when I say this. The airline baggage handlers are BRUTAL! They destroy more bags than most ways to travel. If you've ever seen some if my luggage after they finished with it your jaw would drop. To date I've flown, JetBlue, Delta, Continental, American, and US Air. They have combine destroyed a Burton Wheelie Double Deck and a Ride Snowboards Coffin Case. Thankful the padding on the Coffin Case and the Burton Double Deck have saved my gear, but at the expense of the bags I used. I've never lost a piece of equipment yet thankfully. 

For a single board look for the Burton Gig Bag (about 95 bucks US), to save money and weight don't get the one with the wheels. I've been using one for years when doing a short weekend hops or such and it's the only board bag (knock on wood) that the baggage handlers have yet to destroy. For multiple boards you need a bigger bag with wheels like, the Burton Wheelie Locker (my bag for long trips like seven to ten days) or the Burton Wheelie Board Case. Travel of any type demolishes bags just the way it is. 

Good luck that board bag would be good for car or bus trips and general protection, not to be tossed recklessly or have stuff piled on it or have the baggage carousels beat on it. That's my opinion from what my thrashed bags have looked like over the years. You spent the money on your deck, spare some coin to protect it against baggage brutes.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

See I havn't had any issues transporting gear by flight. I just have a dakine bag. That said, when I pack I usually put clothes underneath and top of the board to cushion the hell out of it. Boots, etc in that bad boy. As much shit around the board as possible. Some day I'll buy a hard wheelie bag but for now I have a soft padded bag similar to that OP and it works fine.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I went through a couple of different bags before buying a Sportube. This thing is nearly indestructible but it may be more than you want to spend:

https://www.sportube.com/Snowboard-s/1513.htm


----------



## danzo (Nov 19, 2012)

A few features I could suggest are wheels, compartments, and a bag that's some what rigid with padding (not floppy.) 

The padding just offers peace of mind when it gets thrown into the mix, wheels for obvious reasons (just makes traveling easier) , compartments to organize and separate your goods, and rigidity to maintain its shape. 

I use a Dakine, not sure of the model, but I got it used for 50 bucks and it comes with all the key features. Quality stitched design with heavy grade zippers. I use a 149 board, but I believe the bag can fit up to a 160ish. The extra space is nice, but I can throw in extra clothes, food, playboy mags etc.


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

NoOtherOptions said:


> See I havn't had any issues transporting gear by flight. I just have a dakine bag. That said, when I pack I usually put clothes underneath and top of the board to cushion the hell out of it. Boots, etc in that bad boy. As much shit around the board as possible. Some day I'll buy a hard wheelie bag but for now I have a soft padded bag similar to that OP and it works fine.


The sheer amount of bags the airport baggage handlers have destroyed on me is astonishing. It's bag enough you bag is trashed but now you got to figure out how to get home. One essential I pack always is DUCT TAPE it's bailed out me and my friends quite a few times. It fixes zippers and rips quick. I've had a few bags trashed, next one I buy is armor sides, but I also live in NY where the airports are brutal.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Cyfer said:


> The sheer amount of bags the airport baggage handlers have destroyed on me is astonishing. It's bag enough you bag is trashed but now you got to figure out how to get home. One essential I pack always is DUCT TAPE it's bailed out me and my friends quite a few times. It fixes zippers and rips quick. I've had a few bags trashed, next one I buy is armor sides, but I also live in NY where the airports are brutal.


I'm not saying shit doesn't or won't get trashed I'm just saying that I havn't had an issue yet (knock on wood). I just toss tons and tons of clothes in.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a cheap burton roller bag that has some padding.

I also have the same model bag from 2001.

Both have been great after numerous flights.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

PalmerFreak said:


> I went through a couple of different bags before buying a Sportube. This thing is nearly indestructible but it may be more than you want to spend:
> 
> https://www.sportube.com/Snowboard-s/1513.htm


That thing looks awesome, they ever go on sale in the off season? I can't justify what I'd spend on a board right now for a bag..but...soon.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

I've got a Dakine Tour, think I got it got $50.

I've flown out of LGA, EWR, and JFK so far, no harm, no foul.

Last trip the bag carried two boards (removed the bindings from one), my boots, second set of bindings, assorted clothing. It's been great.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Cheapest way to go would be to get a bag that doesn't have any padding, and then put in your own padding such as your outerwear (pants/jackets) or even your own foam or bubble wrap or whatever. Slightly less annoying way would be to spend more and get a fully padded bag. Look for off-brands besides Dakine/Burton/Volcom/Lib etc...and of course anything with wheels will be more expensive as well.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Here you go: K2 Padded Snowboard Bag 2013 | evo


----------

